# Spare wheel conversion.



## john56 (Oct 14, 2012)

Ok so here are a couple of pics of the finished conversion, had it all shotblasted and powder coated and im quite pleased how its turned out.
This is my solution to not having room to fit a spare wheel anywhere on the van, inside or underneath,
Please feel free to comment good or bad i do realize it wont be to everyones taste,, Cheers.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Really nice job there John 8)


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Nice and neat,almost looks factory fitted,it's a shame though when you have to put all that effort in to carry what I consider an essential item.......Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I remember it from the first time you posted about it, it's looking good, did you brace it to the back of the van through where the wheel lives in the end or just at the bottom.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

John, it looks very good  A professional job, well done


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Well dune nice job


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

Looks really good.

I'm not sure if its hidden by the wheel carrier/cover but do you still have the number plate illumination light? If you don't, that could be an Mot fail?


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

A neat job, much better than mine.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Nice to see a decent job done  

Peter


----------



## john56 (Oct 14, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I remember it from the first time you posted about it, it's looking good, did you brace it to the back of the van through where the wheel lives in the end or just at the bottom.[/quote
> 
> Its gusseted at the back Kev.


----------



## john56 (Oct 14, 2012)

bigtwin said:


> Looks really good.
> 
> I'm not sure if its hidden by the wheel carrier/cover but do you still have the number plate illumination light? If you don't, that could be an Mot fail?


Yes, the light is there but just hidden by the wheel.


----------



## mentaliss (Oct 23, 2012)

very smart job, but in my case I have fitted a PWR gull wing/tow bar and a Fiamma pro bike rack therefore the spare wheel would have obstructed such...I looked at the fitting a spare wheel bracket as you have done but the total overhang weight would be in my opinion be on the limits of the suspension rebound, my spare wheel will be fitted underneath central to the vehicles chassis as there is room for it and the weight of such will be better distributed, not to take anything away from you as you have made a smart job and should be commended  8)


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Same here, no alternative
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1397416.html#1397416


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

mentaliss said:


> very smart job, but in my case I have fitted a PWR gull wing/tow bar and a Fiamma pro bike rack therefore the spare wheel would have obstructed such...I looked at the fitting a spare wheel bracket as you have done but the total overhang weight would be in my opinion be on the limits of the suspension rebound, my spare wheel will be fitted underneath central to the vehicles chassis as there is room for it and the weight of such will be better distributed, not to take anything away from you as you have made a smart job and should be commended  8)


I would be interested to know how you conclude a spare wheel fitted directly to your tow bar would increase your overhang weight to the point it is excessive. If you have fitted a tow bar then surely you would have been told what the maximum nose weight could be on the towball of the towbar ! I doubt it would be under 60KG. The weight of a spare wheel is in the region of 22 KG, depending on size of course.

In my case I have fitted a Thule bike carrier to my towbar (15KG) and my spare wheel to the carrier (22 KG) the combined weight is well under the maximum load (nose weight) the towbar can safety carry and gives me additional options for carrying additional loads.


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

Further to my last! I must confess it does not look as neat and as presentable as yours !! However, fit for purpose.


----------



## mentaliss (Oct 23, 2012)

I would be interested to know how you conclude a spare wheel fitted directly to your tow bar would increase your overhang weight to the point it is excessive. If you have fitted a tow bar then surely you would have been told what the maximum nose weight could be on the towball of the towbar ! I doubt it would be under 60KG. The weight of a spare wheel is in the region of 22 KG, depending on size of course.

In my case I have fitted a Thule bike carrier to my towbar (15KG) and my spare wheel to the carrier (22 KG) the combined weight is well under the maximum load (nose weight) the towbar can safety carry and gives me additional options for carrying additional loads.[/quote]
______________________________________________
Quite simply my tow bar carries the 'TowBox' + all what's loaded inside it + two bikes far exceeds your combined weight of 37-40 KG, I cant yet confirm what the actual load of this lot is but what I can tell you is that this similar set up came from my mazda bongo and the suspension would quite often bottom out that was till I fitted air assisters.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

NEAT


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

A 16" 225 on steel weighs 30kg fyi


----------



## john56 (Oct 14, 2012)

Some interesting comments, thanks for them,, one that has kept cropping up is the weight issue, the max plated down weight on the tow bar is 85kg, the complete weight of everything i have fastened to the tow bar is 35kg ( the spare wheel i weighed was 27kg ) included in the first figure.
I do intend to get the axles weighed just to keep an eye on the payload.


----------

